# Filterwaben, wozu sind die gut, wie werden diese eingesetzt und.......



## Lion (1. Jan. 2018)

hallo,

benutzt jemand Filterwaben im Teichfilter ?
wozu sind die gut ?
wie werden diese eingesetzt ?

Freue mich auf Eure Informationen.
VG.
Leon


----------



## Zacky (1. Jan. 2018)

Meinst Du Filterwaben? Wenn ja, dann korrigiere ich gerne den Beitrag dahingehend.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Jan. 2018)

Vermutlich sind Filterwaben gemeint:

Plastikmedium, welche den Bakterien als Ansiedlungsfläche dient.
Kannst du in Kammerfiltern einsetzen oder z.B. in Rieseltürmen.

Ob davon aber noch viele in Gebrauch sind? Gibt es bessere Medien - Helix, da mehr Besiedlugnsfläche.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2018)

Könnten auch Filterwatten sein.


----------



## Lion (1. Jan. 2018)

sorry Leute, meinte natürlich Filterwaben


----------



## Lion (1. Jan. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Meinst Du Filterwaben? Wenn ja, dann korrigiere ich gerne den Beitrag dahingehend.


hallo Zacky, danke für dein Angebot, bitte ändern auf Filterwaben.
Vielen Dank.
Leon


----------



## Lion (1. Jan. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind Filterwaben gemeint:
> 
> Plastikmedium, welche den Bakterien als Ansiedlungsfläche dient.
> Kannst du in Kammerfiltern einsetzen oder z.B. in Rieseltürmen.
> ...



hallo Alfi147,
ist es egal, ob das Wasser von oben nach unten die Filterwaben durchströmt, also wie beim Rieselfilter, oder
darf es auch umgekehrt sein?


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Jan. 2018)

Schau dir die Filterwaben an, dann siehst du wie sie durchströmt werde sollten.
Sind ja extra die Öffnungen (Waben) vorhanden, wodurch das Wasser strömen sollte.
Ob die da nun von oben wie ein Riesler durchströmt werden oder einen seitlichen Durchfluss haben, dürfte ihnen egal sein ..


----------



## Lion (2. Jan. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Könnten auch Filterwatten sein.



Totto,
würde Filterwatte in einem Teichfilter viel bringen ?


----------



## Lion (2. Jan. 2018)

in welcher Kammer sollte man die Filterwaben nutzen ?
bezw. in welcher Reihenfolge ?

Lion


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

Bioträgermedium.

Bietet Bakterien Besiedlungsfläche (Nirtifikation) bei Teichen mit Fischen drin- Koiteich z.B..

Teich- mech. Filter- Pumpe- Biostufe-Teich     oder auch    Teich- mech. Filter- - Biostufe-Pumpe-Teich
Diese Filterwabenwürfel sind unhandlich und haben nur 240m² / m³ frei Fläche.
Zudem sind diese auf den m² freie Fläche umgerechnet recht teuer mit ca. 200,-€/ m².
* defekter Link entfernt *

Schwimmendes __ Hel-X 13+ hat ca. 4 x soviel Fläche zur Besiedelung und kann einfach per Luft bewegt werden.
Kosten ca. 70,-€/m².
http://www.hel-x.eu/de/technische-details/

Die Durchströmrichtung ist egal.


----------



## Lion (2. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bioträgermedium.
> 
> Bietet Bakterien Besiedlungsfläche (Nirtifikation) bei Teichen mit Fischen drin- Koiteich z.B..
> 
> ...



hallo Torsten,
auf der Suche nach Filtermatten bin ich im Shop von hanako-koi auf die Filterwabe gestoßen und darum meine Neugierde.

Vielen Dank für Deine gute Erklärung.
Leon


----------



## Lion (2. Jan. 2018)

Wenn Filterwabe, in welcher Kammer setzt man diese ein ?
bezw. in welcher Reihenfolge würde diese dann eingesetzt ?

und ist es sinnvoll, hinter so einer Filterwabe oder __ hel-x noch Filtermatten als letzte Filterung zu setzen ?

Leon


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bioträgermedium.
> 
> Bietet Bakterien Besiedlungsfläche (Nirtifikation) bei Teichen mit Fischen drin- Koiteich z.B..
> 
> ...



Wenn man für 1/4 der Leistung das dreifache bezahlen will dann wären diese Filterwaben allererste Wahl!


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn man für 1/4 der Leistung das dreifache bezahlen will dann wären diese Filterwaben allererste Wahl!


----------



## Lion (3. Jan. 2018)

und ist es sinnvoll, hinter so einer Filterwabe oder __ hel-x noch Filtermatten als letzte Filterung zu setzen ?


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Jan. 2018)

Wenn man genug Platz und Geld hat und es unbedingt Filterwaben sein müssen, dann muß die dafür notwendige Biokammer auch ca. 2 x so groß sein wie eine Helixkammer (bei 50% Helix-Füllung).
Wenn man die entscheidende Oberflächen für die Bakterienansiedlung vergleichend berücksichtigt.

Wenn man verunsichert wird durch die Fülle der Angebote an Bioträgermaterial dann kann man auch für jedes Material eine eigene Kammer bauen:
Filterwaben- Helix schwimmend und belüftet- HelixFlakes- Helix statisch-PondwareWheely-JapanMatten- Siporax- ...Schaumstoffwürfel..

Sinn oder Unsinn ist immer eine individuelle Entscheidung unter der Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen teichlichen Verhältnisse.
---
Noch ein kleiner Tip:
Die "Japanmatten" werden nicht wie in manchen "Schaumplattenfiltern" vom Wasser durchströmt eingebaut. Sie sollen eigentlich keinen Schmutz herausfiltern, weil das bereits der Vorfilter ja erledigt.
Diese Matten werden so eingebaut, dass das Wasser längst an ihnen entlangströmt.
Die Bakterien siedeln sich dann an der Oberfläche der Matten an.
Genau wie an allen anderen "Bioträgermedien".


----------

